
Steve Ballmer drops clues on Surface pricing and what’s ahead - kurtvarner
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/16/microsofts-ballmer-drops-clues-on-surface-pricing-and-whats-ahead/
======
meepmorp
The sweet spot is somewhere between $300 and $800. Thanks for the brilliant
insight, Steve.

I'm hoping for a decent product from Microsoft, cause the tablet market has
basically sucked outside of Apple (and to a lesser extent, Amazon). Whenever
Ballmer opens his mouth, though, a wave of pessimism sweeps over me.

